# Horse Fall



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what was the reason for your fall? it looked like you just kinda slid off. did you land hard?
saddly i dont have any falls or pictures of my falls. which sucks because my last one was pretty funny, yet ebarasing. fell off a 13hh heffi. took the impact into my hip and couldnt walk for 3 days without aganizing pain. but was forced to work by my manager, godda love it lol it look almost a month to fully heal


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

the video was taken quite far so its hard to actually see, it was a pretty small ring i jumped obstacle number 2 and kinda lost number 3 lol si u forced my boy into it and yep you are right he landed hard and turned right he is left eye blind so he tends to carry himself to the right so he made a pretty thing tung and i was just getting back from the jump and suddenly kaboom i hit the fences, i asked my friends and they all sayd we kneew you were going to fall and i was like well i was pretty sure i wasnt and next thing i was on the floor lol
your fall saunds really bad


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hope your okay look like you landed pretty hard. I've posted this on here before but this is one ive had. Bit silly really, the pony was way to egore and wasnt listening to betaking checks or anything and we went down with a hard slame. horse oka and rider got taken to hospital. P.S hope your ok after your fall..


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

im ok i just got sofocated, i was lucky tough cos i landed 3 cm away form a concrete post lol, that would have ment broken ribs the less.

what a fall i bet it hurted a lot glad ur ok now.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is mine. This is the only fall I have on video. And the ending was a Jake temper tantrum.






In the fall Jake was fine and I sprained my wrist.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

omg!!! i know its bad but i actualy laughed when i watched the temper tantrum end in him laying down!! did you ask him to do that or was he trying to roll you off??? haha hope noone was hurt too bad!!!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

any of my boys would have stand up and run away lol, they usually get pretty scared when i hin the floor lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> omg!!! i know its bad but i actualy laughed when i watched the temper tantrum end in him laying down!! did you ask him to do that or was he trying to roll you off??? haha hope noone was hurt too bad!!!


Yeah it always is able to pull a laugh out of anyone watching. No not asked for. When he gets frustrated he rears, and when that doesn't work he gives up on life and lays down. He doesn't roll or try and get up fast and run away...he just lays there......

I was unable to use my arm for a little while, I thought I had broke it. But it was all good. 



> any of my boys would have stand up and run away lol, they usually get pretty scared when i hin the floor lol


Jake doesn't get back up when he falls. Pretty scary the first time he did it. I thought he was dead. Good benefits of teaching your horse to lay down on command and then be relaxed. 

I know this is off topic but I have another temper tantrum where he did the same thing. 






I was using a crop to try and encourage him to move his butt, and he flew off the handle. This was from a year ago, I no longer handle situations like this in the same way. No need to comment. This horse knew how to side step way way way before this day. I asked him to do it with his head down and he refused to listen to my leg after that.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

funny he plays dead lol


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

horsesdontlie- Your horse is awesome lol and your a really good rider. I would have no idea what to do if a horse did that to me!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Tayz said:


> horsesdontlie- Your horse is awesome lol and your a really good rider. I would have no idea what to do if a horse did that to me!


i wanted to teach my boy to lay down at some point, but after seeing that, maybe not. he'd probably use it against me lol he's cunning like that. to smart for his own good. i swear hes on a mission to out smart me any chance he gets. and half the time he sucseeds haha but i agree your a really good rider. and you handle it well. i think alot of riders would panic if there horse randomly layed down lol or reared for that matter


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

jadeewood said:


> hope your okay look like you landed pretty hard. I've posted this on here before but this is one ive had. Bit silly really, the pony was way to egore and wasnt listening to betaking checks or anything and we went down with a hard slame. horse oka and rider got taken to hospital. P.S hope your ok after your fall..
> 
> 
> my fall before i got taken to hospital - YouTube


What an adorable spitfire pony! Would you mind posting more videos / pictures of it? 
And ouch, that was quite a fall


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Here is mine. This is the only fall I have on video. And the ending was a Jake temper tantrum.
> 
> Fail Video [[Ignore]] - YouTube
> 
> In the fall Jake was fine and I sprained my wrist.


THAT is the most adorable stubborn horse I've seen in a while ) Both your moments are hilarious! Please post more as well, if you have, or share some more fun moments in writing if you do not have photos or clips.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Tayz said:


> horsesdontlie- Your horse is awesome lol and your a really good rider. I would have no idea what to do if a horse did that to me!


He sure is a character. Always surprises everyone when I tell them he's 20! I'm just used to him. Surprised the heck out of me when he first did it! That had been many many years before so I've gotten good practice at my emergency dismount. :lol:



> i wanted to teach my boy to lay down at some point, but after seeing that, maybe not. he'd probably use it against me lol he's cunning like that. to smart for his own good. i swear hes on a mission to out smart me any chance he gets. and half the time he sucseeds haha but i agree your a really good rider. and you handle it well. i think alot of riders would panic if there horse randomly layed down lol or reared for that matter


I'm always telling people, everyone knows that if you trick train a rearer you will start a rearing problem, well trick train to lay down and you got a laying down problem! The first time he ever fell with me it took us 20+ minutes to get him back up. (I'm convinced he was in shock from the impact of the fall.....) That time I was scared, I thought he was dying. Nope the ****** was fine minus a few scratches and a sore hip. 

His rearing used to scare me, he threw himself over backwards once about a year and a half ago. I since then have taught him to rear on command, properly and balanced. Now he only goes as high as in the videos and those are very controlled and balanced. While he used to just jump straight up into the air. 



> THAT is the most adorable stubborn horse I've seen in a while ) Both your moments are hilarious! Please post more as well, if you have, or share some more fun moments in writing if you do not have photos or clips.


Let me see what I can find, I know I have tons of stories, but lets see what I can find with video.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I love talking/showing off my boy so you asked for it. Lol





^^ both times I tried to get him to jump it he just ran straight into it. It was under 2' and the western pleasure lazy horse jumped up fine.





^^He started diving after his run and failed to notice that there was a fence.





^^ Getting an extra boost from the lower bar of a vertical. ;D

Bloopers lol





As for other stories...The one time Jake reared and flipped over on me, he had flipped in a very deep sanded riverbed, I landed about two feet away from where he did and we both landed square on our backs. I got the wind knocked out of me. Jake had been in a western saddle and was stuck on his back with all four feet in the air. He turned to looked at me, with no concern with a look that said "Mom, I'm stuck." He stayed there on his back while I caught my breath, stood up, grabbed his cinch and breast collar and pulled him back onto his side, where he waited for me to tell him to get up (clucking) and then he slowly got to his feet. 

One time I was doing a barrel event call speed barrel, (three barrels in a straight line, weave around the first two, turn around the last on and weave back) I was galloping home about to go around the last barrel, he had his head pointing to the right side of the barrel (the side we were supposed to be on) so I had loose reins and was encouraging him on. When a stride or two away he snaps his attention onto the barrel itself, gathers himself up and leapt up and over the standing barrel from what everyone told me he almost made it until he tipped the barrel over with a back hoof on his landing. I was laughing so hard I was barely hanging on as I got a round of applause, and a disqualification. 

I have more but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Omg...the bloopers video is just to funny!!!! I can't stop laughing! I'm very jealous of you, and you're friends riding skills!!!!! You've got to post more Jake stories


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

This is great! Jake is a riot!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

(Both falls are at the very end. If you miss it just rewind a little).





 
^I turned really late and my reins were too loose. Then Junior also decided it would be a nice idea to jump over ground poles and then start cantering...o.o.





 
^We were cantering in Junior's bad direction and I wasn't confident enough to get started at a good sitting trot for him. Then I remember I was doing something funky with my reins and he just started bucking. I went off over his head.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Here is mine. This is the only fall I have on video. And the ending was a Jake temper tantrum.
> 
> Fail Video [[Ignore]] - YouTube
> 
> In the fall Jake was fine and I sprained my wrist.


I did have to chuckle at this video. 

Does he still lay down when he gets frustrated, or have you worked him through that?


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

QHDragon said:


> I did have to chuckle at this video.
> 
> Does he still lay down when he gets frustrated, or have you worked him through that?


90% of the time it happens in any situation where he gets very very frustrated he will do this, but it has to reach a certain level. (The other 10% is random mood swings...) I have learned since to avoid the fight and tension and he hasn't done this in months. Though I would not put it past him to do it if he got to a high frustration level again, but I'm hoping to stay away from that. As for the random mood swings where he just does it (typically he's very excited) are becoming less and less. =)

In that video it was a mood swing day, he was feeling his oats and wanted to run back to his stall, I said no and he did that with no provocation from me. But in my other video I was asking for a sidestep without lagging his hind end behind him and when he said no I pushed back and then he got ****ed. Which explains he other temper tantrum.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Horsesdontlie!!! BWAHAHA!! You told me Jake was naughty, but that is hilarious!! I told you there has something about that horse that I really LIKED!! I like him even more, now.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Horsesdontlie!!! BWAHAHA!! You told me Jake was naughty, but that is hilarious!! I told you there has something about that horse that I really LIKED!! I like him even more, now.


xD It is quiet hard to try and capture his personality for others to understand. But little video tapes can give all you need to know. 

I would have loved to know Jake as a 2 year old! If he is like this now......

I've always thought he would be a good horse to clone. :twisted: Though from what I know I wouldn't be as lucky to have such awesome markings, as the paint marks are considered more of birthmarks than inheritable traits.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HA HA, choked on coffee, HA HA!!
Jake is Hilarious! Good job on your dismounts! You keep your cool so well,
he is just fantastic and you're right I couldn't tell he was 20!

I had a mare that was difficult, but when she saw the VET she would literally
PASS OUT! I would do anything to have a vid of that! She only did it when
*he* approached, she'd go stiff legged and just FALL OVER! We really had to
watch it because she would fall on anything! We tried to put her next to the
paddock so she couldn't fall and would just lean, went right through it.
Put her next to the truck, wham! Tried to tie her to a large tree and she
almost hung herself - I had my hand on the clip and when she started I
had to let her go so she didn't.
We were very careful. So from then on we had to take her to the yard and
just let her fall so she could get her shots... I would do ANYTHING to have
vids of it, no iphones back then!


----------

